# retinyl palmitate



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Has anyone ever used retinyl palmitate to help fix vitamin A deficiency? Someone mentioned that Repashy and Herpetal weren't enough to help resolve bad egg clutches, until he started using retinyl palmitate every two weeks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I dose it in my collection 1x per month


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

where do you get your vitamin A?

I know a lot of vitamins are in gel cap form now, making it impossible to make powder out of it.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Rain_Frog said:


> where do you get your vitamin A?
> 
> I know a lot of vitamins are in gel cap form now, making it impossible to make powder out of it.


I bought mine from a health food store and open up the gel caps and then grind it. It still doesn't stick that well but I'm assuming that what does stick is sufficient for the frogs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I went to the vitamin shop, they have capsules, but i just grind them up more so it sticks better to the flies.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

so, are you saying that softgels really have dry, powdered r. palmitate inside of them?

What brand are you using?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i use Soloray dry Vitamin A

Vitamin A Dry by Solaray - SO-1084 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

Not much help on your question but i can help you weather or not its enough to use those supplemts for your problem. Check out the post by allen http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/44182-repashy-supplements-3.html


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

How much better does it stick to flies when you grind it? It doesn't stick well at all when I tried it. So, I decided to mist some termites and then sprinkle the supplement on them so it would adhere to their bodies.

I lost my mortar and pestle. What's another good way to grind it up?

Have you noticed improvements in frog behavior?


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

I used it with my geckos and lizards and i like it better it stuck better to crix. I haven't had a dart in some time and when i did i didn't use it not much help i guess. To crush fish flakes and other stuff i use a backend of srcewdriver and a small bowel works well not sure how well it wouold work on somthing that powdery. good luck though


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Rain_Frog said:


> How much better does it stick to flies when you grind it? It doesn't stick well at all when I tried it. So, I decided to mist some termites and then sprinkle the supplement on them so it would adhere to their bodies.
> 
> I lost my mortar and pestle. What's another good way to grind it up?
> 
> Have you noticed improvements in frog behavior?


It sticks pretty good when its well grinded, i use a mortar to do it, not sure how else you can grind it, maybe a coffee grinder.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Julio, 

I got the 50/50 retinyl/betacarotene from the same company as its suspended in rice flour which is a much finer carrying agent and when I opened the bottle, I noticed that they were packed in caplets so I popped it open and poured it out.. It needed very little regrinding in the morter and pestle to get good coverage. Is the one you use also a dry material in a gel capsule? 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Ed,
yeah its the same, a dry form in a gel cap, i grind it in a mortar for a while i guess i am so used to repashy products in the way it sticks to the flies that in comparison its not the same.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

There are several spice grinders available. I've dealt with Frontier Natural Co-op and Starwest Botanicals for herbs in the past, and I believe they still carry grinders. Or perhaps a specialty food store or kitchen store might have one. Even easier than mortar/pestle. You should be able to just put the powder in the top chamber, crank a handle a couple times, and your vitamin A will be superfine.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julio said:


> Hey Ed,
> yeah its the same, a dry form in a gel cap, i grind it in a mortar for a while i guess i am so used to repashy products in the way it sticks to the flies that in comparison its not the same.


Thanks. I was wondering if your product was a solid caplet as opposed to a packed gel capsule. I had hopes it was a caplet as those should have a longer shelf life as the caplet prevents oxygen and moisture penetration which reduces oxidation. 

Ed


----------

